# not made in the USA



## phrose (Sep 1, 2009)

does any 1 realize the amount of time wasted with the 2nd rate material deliered to jobs ? just today abox of offset nipples and locknuts from same manu,topaz, who use to make em in the good ol USA ,lns too big to tighten on threads, 1900 boxes unthreaded, set screws stripping out in connectors,pipe kinking in benders etc add all this nonproductive time up


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

how many times are you gonna post this ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Duplicate.


----------

